# 2007 F250 PSD wiring MM2



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

07 F250 PSD SuperDuty 
Installing MM2 HT 3 plug 4 port module (taken from same year same engine vehicle)

Three spices need to be made for Parking and Turn Signals.

Drivers side wiring from module has 
Purple (turn signal)
Brown (parking lamp)

Passenger side wiring from module has 
Purple (turn signal)
Black plug (assuming for parking lamp)

To expedite this install , can anyone inform me of which color wires to spice into on each side of the truck ?

My online research has resulted in purple/white on parking lamps and solid yellow on turn signals but this info was for a 2008 year F250.

Test light and meter has gone missing 

I posted here instead of the Fisher Forum hoping to find another 07 F250 owner that installed my same MM2 setup.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a 2007....I can go out and look at what is connected and where..... Be right back with results.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry it took so long. I went out to my truck and couldnt see the wire colors without removing my headlights, so I looked it up for you.

Left side Connect brown wire to truck side brown and connect purple wire to truckside light green/white wire.



Right side...connect purple wire to white/ light blue wire.



Hope it helps


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You know the first post was 3 days, right?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Well dont I feel dumb now.... I didnt pay attention....just saw that no one had answered yet. Guess I wont bother next time.


----------



## DanD2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Was in the middle off hooking up my system on my 2006 and was wondering the same. Took a quick peek on this forum and found this......thanx for the info.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It's cool don't feel stupid. Everybody is here to help hopefully. Sometimes they don't get back for days on a project. Your post may help the next guy with the same question. Always check the date of a post. Some can be many years OLD. You can use the SEARCH function on the line above. It may yield answers too.


----------



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

07PSDCREW;1645020 said:


> Well dont I feel dumb now.... I didnt pay attention....just saw that no one had answered yet. Guess I wont bother next time.


I havent checked in since posting this thread last month ... 07PSDCREW Thanks Alot for the color code instructions ... followed your post and the lights were on in less than a half hour.

ussmileyflag


----------

